# Guide ons



## jonmac (Mar 23, 2012)

I am needing to put some guide ons on my trailer, could some one give me an idea of how to do this.
I have seen on here some that are home built for a reasonable amount of money and that is what I am looking for. I just need a list of supplies and some direction.

Thanks
Jon


----------



## roadkill636 (Mar 24, 2012)

it really depends on exactly how your trailer is made and must see what you have to work with. many many diffrent options here


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 24, 2012)

roadkill636 said:


> it really depends on exactly how your trailer is made and must see what you have to work with. many many diffrent options here



+1 on what roadkill said post some pics


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Mar 24, 2012)

I made mine out of a ladder stabilizer, 10', 2" PVC pipe, 2 2" PVC caps, and a couple u-bolts. Cost me maybe $40-45.

















Then I used a couple through-bolts and attached the guides to a bunk bracket for rigidity.





I also drilled a hole through the PVC and ladder stabilizer and used a bolt with some washers to attach so the PVC would stay on the stabilizer. These have been awesome for me. Probably the best addition that I've added to my set-up!


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 24, 2012)

I've seen several people use the ladder stabilizers and they look great and obviously work great for the purpose...but I can't help but think there must be a less expensive way...anyone?


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Mar 24, 2012)

I've heard of some people using old trampoline parts that they got for free, or maybe at a garage sale for way cheap.


----------



## roadkill636 (Mar 26, 2012)

are you just wanting something to mark the end of your trailer when it is in the water? if thats it then what about using a CB anntenna? It has a 3/8" bolt at the end and can easly be attatched to a frame


----------



## Dockside85 (Mar 29, 2012)

I really like that ladder stabilizer idea BassKicker! Found them at Home Depot for $25. Seems like a pretty cheap idea. I think I'm going to go pick up the parts today! By the way, what hardware did you use for the mounting brackets and where did you get it from? I've seen strips of aluminum at Home Depot with the holes in it, but they are extremely flimsy and wouldn't be good for this application.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks but I can't take credit for the idea, I saw it on here somewhere long ago. I can't remember where I saw it originally or I'd give them all the credit. The stabilizer came with 2 square u-bolts, 2 crossbars, and 4 nuts. I then used some steel strap (with holes) cut to size with a couple carriage bolts and nuts that I had lying around. I also used some 1 1/2 or 2 inch bolts with washers and nylon nut to attach the stabilizer to the bunk brakets in another spot also (can be seen in the pictures).


----------



## bumpyroad (Apr 17, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> I've seen several people use the ladder stabilizers and they look great and obviously work great for the purpose...but I can't help but think there must be a less expensive way...anyone?



yep, the ones you can get at Bass Pro aren't much more than that stated price and they are done right.
bumpy


----------



## gandrew55 (Apr 17, 2012)

I bent some big electrical conduit around a form, added PVC pipe and moved my trailer lights up to the top of the PVC. Biggest problem I had was forgetting to run a new ground wire from the lights back down to the trailer---the PVC's not grounded! Now it all works great and is totally adequate for my 16 foot flat boat. Spent about 10 bucks on the whole thing.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Apr 22, 2012)

bumpyroad said:


> Jdholmes said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen several people use the ladder stabilizers and they look great and obviously work great for the purpose...but I can't help but think there must be a less expensive way...anyone?
> ...



I probably overestimated on my grand total. All said I bet I spent closer to $35. I couldn't find any for less than $80-100 anywhere, including Bass Pro, Cabela's, or Overton's. As far as being "done right", mine have worked perfectly. I couldn't or wouldn't want anything different than what I have.


----------



## dkuster (Apr 24, 2012)

Are these for "visual alignment" only, or can you bump into them without damage, use them in current to hold the boat, etc.?

The PVC guide-ons I've seen online have disclaimers about "visual alignment only". I'd like to use them to help position the boat on the trailer (i.e. make contact with them...)


----------



## vahunter (Apr 25, 2012)

Are the ladder stabilizers aluminum? If so, isnt it bad to have the aluminum and galvanized steel trailer come in contact?


----------



## nlester (Apr 25, 2012)

Cabela's Bargain Cave worked for me, $37. A couple of times I probably could not have gotten my boat on the trailer without the stabilizers. At the end of the North Texas drought, the first ramps that opened on my lake were the ones that tend toward strong side winds. I power load on those days and the stabilzers catch their share of abuse. That is why I don't mount my lights to the top of the stabizers. In a strong side wind, the boat rotates the PVC pipe when loading.

On a calm day I just push the boat out into the lake on a long rope and then pull it back on to the trailer. That's quick and easy.


----------



## vahunter (Apr 26, 2012)

To keep the PVC from spinning so you can mount your lights on top you cut a notch in the PVC at the bottom where it bends. Or even drill a thru hole and stick a bolt in it.


----------



## nlester (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks but I like it to spin when it is under stress.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jun 3, 2012)

These post are the ladder stabilizers I used, and work great. Boughts from a trailer supply co.
See pic below.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 4, 2012)

I've been through 2 sets of the ladder span guide-ons in a year. I thought they would hold up, but they can't handle loading in good current. I'll be upgrading to something more heavy duty soon.


----------



## xbacksideslider (Jun 4, 2012)

My new (used) boat's trailer came with broken guide ons; they were made of 1.5" PVC elbows/pipe that was attached to the trailer frame with large stainless steel hose clamps. Cheap, effeective until they broke off.

I suspect that they broke because PVC is somewhat brittle to start with and it becomes more so with exposure to the sun.

Part of the problem is that you want enough strength to actually guide an off center boat to the center, against the wind, yet to also cushion the blow, to avoid damage to the boat. Some trailers have a pair of long flat angled carpeted fender surfaces while others have cushioned rollers on posts. 

Black ABS pipe seems to be stronger than PVC with thicker walls and larger diameters than PVC.

Or, maybe a piece of spring steel, such as a small car's sway bar? I've seen them at less than 1/2" diameter. It could be welded onto the trailer frame and then its vertical section properly cushioned/rollered? They're already bent at something less than 90* Just extend it from the bend to the trailer frame and then up to a roller with steel tubing? 

Or, maybe a 1.25" garage door spring, covered with a flexible sleeve to prevent hand pinching, welded at the correct angle to a steel extension welded to the trailer frame rail?


----------



## rusty.hook (Jun 24, 2012)

rusty.hook said:


> These post brackets are the ladder stabilizers I used, and work great. Bought lights from a trailer supply co.
> BE SURE TO GROUND THE LIGHTS TO THE FRAME BECAUSE PVC PIPE IS NOT A GROUND.
> See pic below.


I use these for my lights only. 
In the other pic for the side guide on rails they work even in very rough water. See pick below. Click on it to expand.


----------

